# Intercooler piping help



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Someone please help. Im looking for a place if possible that sells intercooler piping only. I have the intercooler and to save some time i was hoping there was a company that sells the piping for my 2.7t 

Thanks, any help is better than none


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

034 Motorsport?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

MikkiJayne said:


> 034 Motorsport?


Don't have the piping Im looking for, thanks though


----------

